# Boshi and Pinafore



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with either of these breeders? I'm not incredibly far from Nashville and have family in Florida near Boshi, so I could potentially visit both, but if anyone has input before I do, that would be great. 

Boshi Standard Poodles Palatka Florida USA

Standard Poodles By Pinafore


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Both worth looking into: start with closest first.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

my girl is not directly from Pinafore, but has a lot of pinafore in her lines. Where are you located? Marquis diamonds has a lot of pinafore dogs and they are in california, may be worth looking into


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm in Tennessee. I'm not opposed to looking on the west coast since I've got quite a bit of time to plan, I just wanted to see what my area had to offer.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Pinafore has been breeding a long time and is well respected in the poodle world.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

what sort of qualities are you looking for in a dog? Are you looking to show or compete in any way? Certain color? Is tail docking an issue? We may be able to help point you in the right direction


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I know I'm probably starting this search a little early. It'll probably be 2 years before I'm able to bring a poodle home. I want my children to be a little older so they can be actively involved, and also so I can focus more on training and socializing the puppy as opposed to potty training my children  I also want to have the chance to "follow" and get to know the breeder. 

As far as what I'm looking for, first and foremost health and temperament. I want a good family pet that I'll probably do obedience with. I've thought about agility, but to be honest if I were to do it it would be more for fun and bonding as opposed to competition. Color and sex aren't that important, but my preference is silver, black/blue and I'm leaning towards male. I also want someone with good hair because I'm a groomer and want to be able to "play" with it. Body type, I guess I'd like on the smaller side between 45 and 55lbs. I like the more refined look. 
Oh, and I don't really care about docking as long as it's done at the right length. Don't like it when they're too short. 

Anything I'm missing? Things I should take into consideration? All of my dogs have been rescues, so if I'm going to buy a dog, I want to cover all my bases.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sounds like you are going about this in a very educated correct way. Always drives me nuts when people bring a puppy into a household of very young children who are unpredictable and don't understand pets and then complain about the dog's behavior, etc. Good luck with your search. Lots of very knowledgeable people on the forum and good information.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks. I think my husband thinks I'm a little crazy, but ultimately I think he gets it. I want to make sure we get a good fit for our family, and vice versa.


----------



## missmygirls (Jun 5, 2012)

OMG, small world, Plataka is in the middle of nowhere LOL right next to walaka, where my grandfather lived when he was alive. Also in the middle of nowhere. I remember having to go over to Plataka to the biker bar ( the only one with a tv) to watch the stanley cup lol. My boyfriend's brother at that time played for the capitals and they made it in that year lol good times. A little on the scary side lol,it was a real biker bar. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Val Markman (Aug 19, 2021)

kcp1227 said:


> Does anyone have experience with either of these breeders? I'm not incredibly far from Nashville and have family in Florida near Boshi, so I could potentially visit both, but if anyone has input before I do, that would be great.
> 
> Boshi Standard Poodles Palatka Florida USA
> 
> Standard Poodles By Pinafore





kcp1227 said:


> Does anyone have experience with either of these breeders? I'm not incredibly far from Nashville and have family in Florida near Boshi, so I could potentially visit both, but if anyone has input before I do, that would be great.
> 
> Boshi Standard Poodles Palatka Florida USA
> 
> Standard Poodles By Pinafore


I once tried to get a SPoo from Pinafore but her co-breeder didn't have all the correct certifications on the "parent". She then returned my deposit & recommend me to another breeder because we wanted another soon. Fast forward..We love or 9 year old SPoo. He has been a gift to our family & we appreciate her honesty and loyalty to the breed!! She should get 10 STARS!! We got a second SPoo & I wanted one from her but the Husband wanted a Red SPoo. We are now looking to get a 3 SPoo. Hope it is from her!

{edited by moderator to fix quote formatting; text unchanged}


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome Val! I'm glad you had a good experience.


----------

